# Song Name Game - Part 4



## Farmer Dave

*Walking* To New Orleans - Fats Domino


----------



## SteveD(TX)

I'm *Walking - Fats Domino*


----------



## bugstabber

*Walking* the Streets - Mock & Toof


----------



## littlelad

Dancing In *The Streets* - David Bowie *&* Mick Jagger


----------



## Farmer Dave

Keep On *Dancing* - Gentrys


----------



## littlelad

Can't *Keep* - Pearl Jam


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Can't* You See That She's Mine - Dave Clark Five


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*You Can't *do *That - *the Beatles


----------



## littlelad

*You Can't *Always Get What *You* Want - *The* Rolling Stones


----------



## Farmer Dave

*You Can't Get What You Want* (Till *You* Know *What You Want*) - Joe Jackson


Reached #15 on Billboard in 1984


----------



## bugstabber

*Can't* Help Falling in Love - Bono


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Falling* - Roy Orbison


----------



## littlelad

Free *Falling* - Tom Petty


----------



## Farmer Dave

All Right Now - *Free*


----------



## littlelad

*Right Now*, *Right* Here - Jesus Jones


----------



## sammyd

Personal *Jesus* - Depeche Mode


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Jesus* Is Just Alright - Doobie Brothers


*****


----------



## littlelad

You Trip Me Up - The *Jesus* And Mary Chain


----------



## bugstabber

*Jesus*, Take *the* Wheel - Carrie Underwood


----------



## littlelad

*Jesus* Doesn't Want Me For A Sunbeam - *The* Vaselines / Nirvana


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Doesn't* Somebody *Want* To Be *Want*ed - Partridge Family


----------



## littlelad

Use *Somebody* - Kings Of Leon


----------



## bugstabber

When You Love *Somebody* - Fruit Bats


----------



## Farmer Dave

Everybody's *Somebody*'s Fool - Connie Francis


----------



## SteveD(TX)

The *Fool* on the Hill - the Beatles


----------



## littlelad

*Fool* In *The* Rain - Led Zeppelin


----------



## bugstabber

*Fool*'s Paradise - Willie Nelson


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Paradise* By The Dashboard Light - Meat Loaf


*****


----------



## bugstabber

*Paradise *City - Guns n' Roses


----------



## Farmer Dave

Surf *City* - Jan & Dean


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Summer in the *City* - Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## bugstabber

Stop My Heart - River *City* Tanlines


----------



## Farmer Dave

Harden *My Heart* - Quarterflash


*****


----------



## bugstabber

*My Heart* is a Flower - King Missile


----------



## Farmer Dave

Dead *Flower*s - Rolling Stones


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Artificial *Flowers* - Bobby Darren


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Flowers* On The Wall - Statler Brothers


----------



## bugstabber

Another Brick in *the Wall* - Pink Floyd


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Another* Rainy Day *In* New York City - Chicago


----------



## bugstabber

*New* World Man - Rush


----------



## littlelad

It's The End Of The *World* As We Know It (And I Feel Fine) - R.E.M.


----------



## Farmer Dave

*End Of The World* - Skeeter Davis


*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*The End* - the Doors


----------



## littlelad

*The End* - Pearl Jam


----------



## bugstabber

*End *of *the* Movie - Cake


----------



## littlelad

Until *The End Of The *World - U2


----------



## Farmer Dave

*World Of* Our Own - Seekers


*****


----------



## Rick

*our* day will come frankie valli


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Day* Tripper - the Beatles


----------



## bugstabber

Dancing* Day*s - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Days* Of Wine And Roses - Henry Mancini


----------



## sammyd

Touch, Peel and Stand - *Days* of the New


----------



## bugstabber

Hot *Days* - Writer


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Hot* Smoke & Sasafras - Bubble Puppy


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Farmer Dave said:


> *Hot* Smoke & Sasafras - Bubble Puppy


Great group and great song! And I thought I was probably the only one here to remember that song. Anyway...


*Smoke* on the Water - Deep Purple


----------



## bugstabber

Summer *Smoke* - Cemeteries


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Summer* In The City - Lovin' Spoonful

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Living for *the City* - Stevie Wonder


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Living* In *The* Past - Jethro Tull

*****


----------



## bugstabber

Land of* the Living *- Bush


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Living* Loving Maid (She's Just A Woman) - Led Zeppelin


----------



## littlelad

*Living* In *A* Box - *Living* In *A* Box


----------



## Farmer Dave

Soul Deep - *Box* Tops

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Little Bit of *Soul* - the Music Explosion


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Explosion* In My *Soul* - *Soul* Survivors


*****


----------



## littlelad

*In My *Tree - Pearl Jam


----------



## Farmer Dave

Lemon *Tree* - Peter, Paul & Mary


*****


----------



## littlelad

All Around The World Or The Myth Of Fingerprints - *Paul* Simon


----------



## Farmer Dave

*The* Muffin Man - *The World Of* Oz

*****


----------



## littlelad

I'm Waiting For *The Man* - *The* Velvet Underground


----------



## SteveD(TX)

I'm a *Man* - the Yardbirds


----------



## Farmer Dave

*I'm A Man* - Chicago


----------



## littlelad

*I* A*m* Mine - Pearl Jam


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*I *Me *Mine* - the Beatles


----------



## bugstabber

Honey *Mine *(ft Victoria Bergsman) - Koralleven


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Honey* Come Back - Glen Campbell

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Honey* Don't - the Beatles


----------



## littlelad

*Don't* Get Me Wrong - Pretenders


----------



## bugstabber

*Wrong* Way - Creed


----------



## Farmer Dave

No *Way* Out - Jefferson Starship


----------



## bugstabber

The *Way Out* is Through - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## SteveD(TX)

One *Way Out* - the Allman Brothers Band


----------



## littlelad

Something In The *Way* - Nirvana


----------



## Farmer Dave

Spirit *In The* Sky - Norman Greenbaum


----------



## bugstabber

Smells Like Teen *Spirit *- Nirvana


----------



## Farmer Dave

Nature's Way - *Spirit*

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Rocky Mountain *Way* - Joe Walsh


----------



## littlelad

*Mountain* Of You - Foo Fighters


----------



## Farmer Dave

Traveling In The Dark - *Mountain*


----------



## bugstabber

Black *Mountain *Side - Led Zeppelin


----------



## littlelad

Walk On The Wild *Side* - Lou Reed


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*The* Fightin' *Side* of Me - Merle Haggard


----------



## littlelad

Next Year - Foo *Fight*ers


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Next* Time I Fall - Peter Cetera and Amy Grant

*****


----------



## littlelad

*Time* Warp - The Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Time* Of The Season - Zombies


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Last *Time* - Rolling Stones


----------



## bugstabber

*Time* in the World - Colleen Green


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Time In* A Bottle - Jim Croce

*****


----------



## bugstabber

Beside You *in Time* - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## sammyd

*Time* Machine - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Time* Is Tight - Booker T & The MG's


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Time Is* On My Side - Rolling Stones


----------



## Farmer Dave

*On My* Word Of Honor - Platters

*****


----------



## littlelad

In Your *Honor* - Foo Fighters


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*In* My Room - the Beach Boys


----------



## Farmer Dave

*In* Dreams _ Roy Orbison

*****


----------



## littlelad

*In* Bloom - Nirvana


----------



## Farmer Dave

*In* The Middle Of A Heartache - Wanda Jackson


*****


----------



## littlelad

*Of The* Girl - Pearl Jam


----------



## bugstabber

Tomorrow Will be Yesterday - *Girl*s at Dawn


----------



## Farmer Dave

Today *Will Be Yesterday Tomorrow* - Doris Day

*****


----------



## littlelad

All Those *Yesterday*s - Pearl Jam


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Yesterday* - Beatles

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Yesterday* When I Was Young - Roy Clark


----------



## AngieM2

{split this off Part 3, so it would load faster for you}


----------



## littlelad

Forever *Young* - Bob Dylan


----------



## 78Parrothead

Only the *Young* - Journey


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Only The* Lonely - Roy Orbison

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Only* You - the Platters


----------



## 78Parrothead

*You* can't always get what *you* want - Rolling Stones


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Can't Get* It Out Of My Head - Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## bugstabber

Hammering in *My Head *- Garbage


----------



## Farmer Dave

Fresh *Garbage* - Spirit

*****


----------



## bugstabber

Smells Like Teen *Spirit* - Nirvana


----------



## Farmer Dave

Eddie My Love - *Teen* Queens

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Never *My Love* - the Association


----------



## bugstabber

*Never* is a Promise - Fiona Apple


----------



## Farmer Dave

Don't Sit Under The *Apple* Tree - Andrews Sisters

*****


----------



## littlelad

In My *Tree* - Pearl Jam


----------



## Farmer Dave

*In My* Room - Beach Boys


----------



## littlelad

*In* Your *Room* - Depeche Mode


----------



## SteveD(TX)

White *Room* - Cream


----------



## littlelad

A *White*r Shade Of Pale - Procol Harum


----------



## Farmer Dave

*White* Rabbit - Jefferson Airplane

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Knights in *White* Satin - Moody Blues


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Satin* Sheets - Jeanne Pruett

*****


----------



## 78Parrothead

Dancing in the *sheets* - shalamar


----------



## littlelad

*Dancing In The * Dark - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Dancing* On *The* Ceiling - Lionel Richie

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Keep* On Dancing* - the Gentrys


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Keep* *The* Ball Rollin' - Jay & *The* Techniques

*****


----------



## 78Parrothead

Big *Balls* - AC/DC


----------



## bugstabber

The *Ball*room Blitz - The Sweet


----------



## littlelad

*Blitz*krieg Bop - Ramones


----------



## Farmer Dave

Be-*Bop*-A-Lula - Gene Vincent

*****


----------



## littlelad

She *Bop* - Cindy Lauper


----------



## Farmer Dave

*She* Can't Find Her Keys - Paul Petersen

*****


----------



## bugstabber

*She* Don't Use Jelly - the Flaming Lips


----------



## littlelad

*She* Drives Me Crazy - Fine Young Cannibals


----------



## 78Parrothead

*Crazy* Train- Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## littlelad

*Crazy* Mary - Pearl Jam


----------



## Farmer Dave

Sweet *Mary* - Wadsworth Mansion

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

The Wind Cries* Mary* - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## littlelad

Blowin' In *The Wind* - Bob Dylan


----------



## 78Parrothead

Dust in the *Wind* - Kansas


----------



## Farmer Dave

*In The* Still Of The Nite - Five Satins

*****


----------



## littlelad

*Of The *Girl - Pearl Jam


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Girl* Watcher - O'kaysions

*****


----------



## littlelad

*Girl*s Just Wanna Have Fun - Cindy Lauper


----------



## 78Parrothead

Hot *Fun* in the Summer Time- sly and the family stone


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Summertime*, *Summertime* - Jamies

*****


----------



## gran26

*Summertime* Blues -- Eddie Cochran


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Blue* Star - Felicia Sanders

*****


----------



## 78Parrothead

Behind *Blue* Eyes-The Who


----------



## Farmer Dave

*The Eyes* Of A New York Woman - B. J. Thomas

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Open My *Eyes* - the Nazz


----------



## littlelad

I'm *Open* - Pearl Jam


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Open* Letter To My Teenage Son - Victor Lundberg

*****


----------



## Pugnacious

Been a son- nirvana

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## littlelad

Father And *Son* - Cat Stevens


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Son* Of Hickory Holler's Tramp - O.C. Smith

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Seventh *Son* Johnny Rivers


----------



## littlelad

Love Is The *Seventh* Wave - The Police


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Love Is* All Around - Troggs

*****


----------



## bugstabber

*Love is* Not Enough - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## 78Parrothead

*Love* and luck - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Love* Makes The World Go Round - Perry Como

*****


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Love* Makes The World Go Round - Perry Como

*****


----------



## 78Parrothead

Far Side of *the World* - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## littlelad

It's *The* End *Of The World* As We Know It (And I Feel Fine) - R.E.M.


----------



## Farmer Dave

*The End Of The World* - Skeeter Davis

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*The End* - the Doors


----------



## Farmer Dave

*End* Of Our Road - Gladys Knight

*****


----------



## Pugnacious

The road goes on forever- Robert Earl Keen


----------



## Farmer Dave

Long And Winding *Road* - Beatles

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Why Don't We Do it in the *Road - Beatles*


----------



## 78Parrothead

*Why* can't this be Love-Van Halen


----------



## littlelad

*Why Can't* I *Be* You - The Cure


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Why Can't* We *Be* Friends - War

*****


----------



## littlelad

Masters Of *War* - Bob Dylan


----------



## Farmer Dave

Sentimental Lady - *Bob* Welch

*****


----------



## 78Parrothead

*Lady* - Styx


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Lady* Willpower - Gary Puckett

*****


----------



## littlelad

Foxy *Lady* - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Pugnacious

Lady picture show-stone temple pilots

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Show* Must Go On - Three Dog Night

*****


----------



## littlelad

Reach Down - Temple Of The *Dog*


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Reach* Out *Of The* Darkness - Friend & Lover

*****


----------



## 78Parrothead

*Darkness* on the edge of town - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## littlelad

Dity Old *Town *- *The* Pogues


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Dirty* Water - the Standells


----------



## Farmer Dave

Cool Clear *Water* - Sons Of *The* Pioneers

*****


----------



## 78Parrothead

Smoke on the *Water* - Deep Purple


----------



## bugstabber

Summer* Smoke* - Cemeteries


----------



## Pugnacious

Endless summer- Aaron Lewis

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Farmer Dave

Wonderful *Summer* - Robin Ward

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Summer* in the City - Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## Farmer Dave

Surf *City* - Jan & Dean

*****


----------



## bugstabber

*Surf *Wax America - Weezer


----------



## Farmer Dave

Horse With No Name - *America*

*****


----------



## littlelad

Killing In The *Name* - Rage Against The Machine


----------



## Farmer Dave

What's Your *Name* - Don & Juan

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*What's Your Name* (different song) - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## littlelad

*What's* Going On - 4 Non Blondes


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Going* In Circles - Friends Of Distinction

*****


----------



## Pugnacious

Vicious circles- aaron lewis


----------



## littlelad

I Wanna Be Your Dog - Sid *Vicious*


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*I Wanna Be Your* Man - the Beatles


----------



## littlelad

*Man* Of The Hour - Pearl Jam


----------



## 78Parrothead

Piano *Man* - Billy Joel


----------



## bugstabber

Hey *Man*, Nice Shot - Filter


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Hey* Baby (They're Playing Our Song) - Buckinghams

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Hey* Joe - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## littlelad

My My, *Hey Hey* (Out Of The Blue) - Neil Young


----------



## Farmer Dave

Na Na *Hey Hey* Kiss Him Goodbye - Steam

*****


----------



## bugstabber

*Hey Hey* that's Devotion - Plates of Cake


----------



## Farmer Dave

Rip Van Winkle - *Devotion*s

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Chevy *Van* - Sammy Johns


----------



## Farmer Dave

Lavender Blue - *Sammy* Turner

*****


----------



## 78Parrothead

*Blue* Guitar - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Farmer Dave

Lonely *Guitar* - Annette

*****


----------



## littlelad

While My *Guitar* Gently Weeps - The Beatles


----------



## Farmer Dave

Mama *Guitar* - Andy Griffith

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Steel *Guitar* Blues - Roy Acuff


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Guitar* Boogie Shuffle - Virtues

*****


----------



## bugstabber

The *Guitar *Man - Cake


----------



## Farmer Dave

Baby That's Me - *Cake*

(This group is from the 1960's)

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Baby* It's You - Smith


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Baby* Let's Wait - Royal Guardsmen

*****


----------



## bugstabber

Run *Baby* Run - Garbage


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Run Run Run* - Jo Jo Gunne

*****


----------



## bugstabber

Never *Run* Away - Kurt Vile


----------



## SteveD(TX)

My Little *Runaway* - Del Shannon


----------



## littlelad

*Runaway* Train - Soul Asylum


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Train* To Nowhere - Savoy Brown

*****


----------



## littlelad

Road *To Nowhere* - Talking Heads


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Nowhere* Man - Beatles

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Everybody Knows This is *Nowhere* - Neil Young


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Everybody Knows* (I Still Love You) - Dave Clark Five

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Everybody* Have Fun Tonight - Wang Chung


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Everybody* Wants To Rule The World - Tears For Fears

*****


----------



## bugstabber

Where is *Everybody*? - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Everybody* Loves A Lover - Doris Day

*****


----------



## bugstabber

*Everybody* is a Star - Sly & the Family Stone


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Star* Baby - Guess Who

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Shining *Star* - Earth Wind and Fire


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Star* Wars Theme - John Williams

*****


----------



## bugstabber

Dark *Star *- Beck


----------



## littlelad

Dancing In The *Dark* - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Dancing* Queen - Abba

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Keep On *Dancing* - the Gentrys


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Keep On* Truckin' - Grateful Dead

*****


----------



## bugstabber

*Keep* it Together - How to Destroy Angels


----------



## littlelad

Can't *Keep* - Eddie Vedder


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Can't* Buy Me Love - Beatles

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

You* Can't* Do That - *Beatles*


----------



## littlelad

Just *Can't* Get Enough - Depeche Mode


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Can't Get Enough* - Bad Company

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Can't* Find My Way Home - Alison Krauss and Union Station


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Can't Find My Way Home* - Blind Faith

*****


----------



## bugstabber

The* Way* Out is Through - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Way* I Walk - Jack Scott

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Walk* This *Way* - Aerosmith


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Walk* Like A Man - Four Seasons

*****


----------



## bugstabber

To* Walk *Among the Pigs - King Missile


----------



## SteveD(TX)

I *Walk The* Line - Johnny Cash


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Walk* Like An Egyptian - Bangles


----------



## bugstabber

*Walk* the Dinosaur - Was (Not Was)


----------



## littlelad

*Walk* On *The* Wild Side - Lou Reed


----------



## Farmer Dave

Stranger *On The* Shore - Mr. Acker Bilk

*****


----------



## bugstabber

A *Stranger* - A Perfect Circle


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Circle* Is Small (I Can See It In Your Eyes) - Gordon Lightfoot

*****


----------



## littlelad

Elderly Woman Behind The Counter *In* A *Small* Town - Pearl Jam


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Small Town* - John Cougar Mellencamp


----------



## 78Parrothead

New Kid in *Town* - eagles


----------



## Farmer Dave

Stranger *In Town* - Del Shannon

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Red Headed *Stranger* - Willie Nelson


----------



## Farmer Dave

99 *Red* Balloons - Nena

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Red* Rubber Ball - the Cyrkle


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Rubber Ball* - Bobby Vee

*****


----------



## bugstabber

The *Rubber *Band Man - The Spinners


----------



## littlelad

*Man* Of *The* Hour - Pearl Jam


----------



## SteveD(TX)

My Dark *Hour* - Steve Miller


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Dark* Side Of The Moon - Pink Floyd

*****


----------



## littlelad

It's Ok - Dead *Moon*


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Dead* Skunk - Loudon Wainwright III

*****


----------



## bryncalyn

Fire on the Mountain - Grateful *Dead*


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Play With *Fire* - Rolling Stones


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Fire* And Ice - Pat Benatar


----------



## bugstabber

My Body is a Cage - Arcade *Fire*


----------



## littlelad

Lake Of *Fire* - Nirvana (Meat Puppets)


----------



## Farmer Dave

Indian *Lake* - Cowsills

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Indian* Reservation - Paul Revere and the Raiders


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Indian* Giver - 1910 Fruitgum Company

*****


----------



## bugstabber

Health to the* Company* - Brobdingnagian Bards


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Bad *Company* - Bad *Company*


----------



## bugstabber

*Bad* Days - the Flaming Lips


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Days* Of Sand And Shovels - Bobby Vinton

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Days of *Wine* and *Roses - Andy Williams


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Roses* Are Red (My Love) - Bobby Vinton

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Red Roses* for a Blue Lady - Vic Dana


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Blue* Feeling - Animals

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

You've Lost that Loving *Feeling* - the Righteous Brothers


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Feeling* Alright - Joe Cocker

*****


----------



## 78Parrothead

*Feeling* Groove - Simon & Garfunkle


----------



## littlelad

I've Got A *Feeling* - The Beatles


----------



## Farmer Dave

Hooked On *A Feeling* - B.J. Thomas

*****


----------



## littlelad

Ride *On* - Christy Moore


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Let it *Ride* - Bachman Turner Overdrive


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Ride* My Seesaw - Moody Blues

*****


----------



## littlelad

*Ride*rs On The Storm - The Doors


----------



## Farmer Dave

Ghost *Riders* In *The* Sky - Ramrods

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Sky* Pilot - Eric Burdon and the Animals


----------



## bugstabber

Lights in the* Sky* - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Farmer Dave

Night *The Lights* Went Out *In* Georgia - Vicki Lawrence

*****


----------



## littlelad

*Light* Years - Pearl Jam


----------



## SteveD(TX)

I See the *Light* - the Five Americans


----------



## Farmer Dave

*I* Saw *The Light* - Todd Rundgren

*****


----------



## littlelad

Out Of *The *Dark (Into *The Light*) - Falco


----------



## Farmer Dave

Reach *Out Of The Dark*ness - Friend And Lover

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Going *Out of *My Head - Little Anthony and the Imperials


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Out Of My* Mind - Johnny Tillotson

*****


----------



## Sanza

The Truth Comes *Out - *CorbLund


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Out* In *The* Country - Three Dog Night


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Going Up *the Country* - Canned Heat


----------



## littlelad

*Country* House - blur


----------



## Farmer Dave

Pink *House*s - John Cougar

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Our *House* - Crosby Stills and Nash


----------



## Farmer Dave

Haunted *House* - Gene Simmons

*****


----------



## littlelad

I Don't Know Why I Love You - The *House* Of Love


----------



## Farmer Dave

*The House* That Jack Built - Aretha Franklin


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Ghost in this *House* - Alison Krauss and Union Station


----------



## littlelad

Your *Ghost* - Kristin Hersh


----------



## Farmer Dave

Lipstick On *Your* Collar - Connie Francis

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Put *Your* Head On My Shoulder - Paul Anka


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Put* A Little Love In *Your* Heart - Jackie DeShannon

*****


----------



## littlelad

*Heart* Shaped Box - Nirvana


----------



## Farmer Dave

Crazy On You - *Heart*

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

I've Got A Line *On You* - Spirit


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Spirit* In The Sky - Norman Geenbaum

*****


----------



## Bettsann

Lucy in the *sky* with diamonds! - The Beatles​


----------



## littlelad

*Diamonds* On *The *Soles Of Her Shoes - Paul Simon


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Diamonds* And Pearls - Paradons

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Diamonds* Are A Girl's Best Friend - Marilyn Monroe


----------



## Farmer Dave

Blue Moon Of Kentucky - Bill *Monroe*

*****


----------



## littlelad

It's Ok - Dead *Moon*


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Moon* Shadow - Cat Stevens

*****


----------



## littlelad

Misfit - Curiosity Killed The *Cat*


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Cat* In *The* Window (The Bird In The Sky) - Petula Clark

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Cat*'s *in the *Cradle - Harry Chapin


----------



## Farmer Dave

Fear - *Harry* Lubin

(This is the theme song from One Step Beyond)

*****


----------



## bugstabber

Where Boys* Fear* to Tread - the Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## littlelad

*The Boy* In *The* Bubble - Paul Simon


----------



## Farmer Dave

*The Boy* From New York City - Ad Libs

*****


----------



## littlelad

Girl *From The* North Country - Bob Dylan

:grin:


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*North* to Alaska - Johnny Horton


----------



## Farmer Dave

Johnny Come Lately - Billie Jean *Horton*

(This is Johnny Horton and Hank Williams widow)

*****


----------



## bugstabber

Folsom Prison Blues - Reverend *Horton* Heat


----------



## Farmer Dave

Mr. *Blues* - Hayden Sisters

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Lovesick *Blues* - Hank Williams


----------



## Farmer Dave

Singing The *Blues* - Guy Mitchell

*****


----------



## littlelad

I Guess That's Why They Call It *The Blues* - Elton John


----------



## Farmer Dave

Undone - *Guess* Who

*****


----------



## Sanza

*Who* Do You Love - Bo Diddley


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Do You Love* Me - Contours

*****


----------



## littlelad

Why *Do*n't *You Love Me* - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Hot Chili* - Steve Miller Band

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Hot* Fun in the Summertime - Sly and the Family Stone


----------



## Farmer Dave

*In The Summertime* - Mungo Jerry

*****


----------



## bugstabber

Winter *in the *Middle of* Summer* - the Toothaches


----------



## Farmer Dave

Frankenstein - Edgar *Winter*

*****


----------



## bugstabber

Feed my* Frankenstein *- Alice Cooper


----------



## Farmer Dave

Wiggle Wobble - Les *Cooper* & The Soul Rockers

*****


----------



## littlelad

Awake My *Soul* - Mumford *and* Sons


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Soul* Deep - Box Tops

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Little Bit O' *Soul* - the Music Explosion


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Little Bit* Me, A *Little Bit* You - Monkees

*****


----------



## bugstabber

Give *a* *Little Bit* - Supertramp


----------



## littlelad

*Give*n To Fly - Pearl Jam


----------



## fordson major

Pretty *fly* (For A White Guy)The Offspring -


----------



## SteveD(TX)

I'll *Fly* Away - Alison Krauss


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Fly Away* - John Denver

*****


----------



## Sanza

Cowboy Take Me *Away* - Dixie Chicks


----------



## Farmer Dave

Up, Up And *Away* - 5th Dimension

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Smile *Away* - Paul McCartney


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Smile* A Little *Smile* For Me - Flying Machine

*****


----------



## Sanza

A* Little* Bitty Tear - Burl Ives


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Little Bitty* Pretty One - Thurston Harris

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Pretty Little* Angel Eyes - Curtis Lee


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Pretty* Blue *Eyes* - Steve Lawrance

*****


----------



## littlelad

Pale *Blue Eyes* - Lou Reed


----------



## Farmer Dave

These *Eyes* - Jr. Walker & The All Stars

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Open My *Eyes* - the Nazz


----------



## littlelad

A Pair Of Brown *Eyes* - *The* Pogues


----------



## Farmer Dave

Papa's Got *A* Brand New Bag - James *Brown*

*****


----------



## littlelad

*New* Sensation - INXS


----------



## Farmer Dave

*New* York Mining Disaster 1941 Have You Seen My Wife Mr. Jones - BeeGees

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Have You Seen* Her? - the Chi-Lites


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Have You Seen* Your Mother, Baby, Standing In *The* Shadow? - Rolling Stones

*****


----------



## littlelad

*Mother* - Pink Floyd


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Mother* - John Lennon


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Mother*'s Little Helper - Rolling Stones


----------



## littlelad

*Little* Lion Man - Mumford & Sons


----------



## Farmer Dave

I'm A *Man* - Chicago

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Man* of Constant Sorrow - the Soggy Bottom Boys (Dan Tyzinski)


----------



## littlelad

*Man Of* The Hour - Pear Jam


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Man* I'll Never Be - Boston

*****


----------



## littlelad

*I* Am Mine - Pearl Jam


----------



## Farmer Dave

*I* Me *Mine* - George Harrison

*****


----------



## Sanza

If Drinkin' Don't Kill *Me* - *George* Jones


----------



## littlelad

*Don't* You (Forget About *Me*) - Simple Minds


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Don't You* Want *Me* - Human League

*****


----------



## littlelad

All I *Want* Is *You* - U2


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*I Want You* - the Beatles


----------



## Farmer Dave

*I Want You* To Be My Girl - Frankie Lymon

*****


----------



## littlelad

Of The *Girl* - Pearl Jam


----------



## Farmer Dave

*The* *Girl* From Ipanema - Stan Getz & Astrud Gilberto


----------



## littlelad

*Girl From The* North Country - Bob Dylan


----------



## Farmer Dave

*North* To Alaska - Johnny Horton

*****


----------



## catspjamas

*North* Winds Blowing - The Stranglers


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Blowin*' In *The Wind* - Peter, Paul & Mary

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*The Wind* Cries *Mary* - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## squeakyzig

Crossed-eyed *Mary* - Jethro Tull


----------



## littlelad

Crazy *Mary* - Pearl Jam


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Crazy* On You - Heart

*****


----------



## bugstabber

Shine* on You Crazy* Diamond - Pink Floyd


----------



## littlelad

*Shine On* - The House Of Love


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Shine* A Little *Love* - Electric Light Orchestra

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Put *a Little Love* in your Heart - Jackie DeShannon


----------



## littlelad

*Love* Boat Captain - Pearl Jam


----------



## Farmer Dave

Ride *Captain* Ride - Blues Image

*****


----------



## HuskyBoris

*Captain* Jack--Billy Joel

##


----------



## littlelad

Eyes Without A Face - *Billy* Idol


----------



## Farmer Dave

*A Face* In The Crowd - Andy Griffith

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Your Smiling *Face* - James Taylor


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Smiling Face*s Sometimes - Undisputed Truth

*****


----------



## trulytricia

*Sometimes* I feel Like a Motherless Child-Paul Robeson


----------



## littlelad

The Obvious *Child* - *Paul *Simon


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Child* Of Clay - Jimmie Rodgers

*****


----------



## littlelad

Sweet *Child O'* Mine - Guns N' Roses


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Sweet* Caroline - Neil Diamond

*****


----------



## littlelad

*Sweet* Jane - Cowboy Junkies


----------



## catspjamas

My Blue Eyed *Jane* - Jimmie Rodgers


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Lady *Jane* - Rolling Stones


----------



## TRellis

*Lady* - Styxx


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Lady* Godiva - Peter & Gordon

*****


----------



## bugstabber

Deep Blue -* Lady*tron


----------



## TRellis

"Cool *Blue*" - Eurythmics

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4K1x-y5ckIs"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4K1x-y5ckIs[/ame]


----------



## littlelad

Bullet The *Blue* Sky - U2


----------



## Farmer Dave

Don't Fear *The* Reaper - *Blue* Oyster Cult

*****


----------



## catspjamas

Whom Shall I *Fear* - Chris Tomlin


----------



## TRellis

"*Fearless*" - Pink Floyd


----------



## littlelad

Man That You *Fear* - Marilyn Manson


----------



## Farmer Dave

*That* Stranger Used To Be My Girl - Trade Martin

*****


----------



## TRellis

"The* Stranger*" - Billy Joel


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Red Headed *Stranger* - Willie Nelson


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Willie* And The Hand Jive - Eric Clapton

*****


----------



## Sanza

Della *And The* Dealer - Hoyt Axton


----------



## Farmer Dave

It'll Be Easy - Cosmo *And The* Sultans

(RIP Tommy "Cosmo" Cosdon...died Sept.-2013)
*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Easy* to *be* Hard - Three Dog Night


----------



## Farmer Dave

Ballad Of *Easy* Rider - Roger McGuinn

*****


----------



## TRellis

"Ghost *Rider*s in the Sky" - The Outlaws (among many others)


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Sky* Pilot - Animals

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Lucy in the *Sky* with Diamonds - the Beatles


----------



## Farmer Dave

Little Darlin' - *Diamonds*

*****


----------



## TRellis

"Give a *little* bit" - Supertramp


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Little Bit* O'Soul - Music Explosion

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Sweet *Soul Music - *Arthur Conley


----------



## TRellis

"Love is like Oxygen" - *Sweet*


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Love Is Like* A Baseball Game - Intruders

*****


----------



## TRellis

"*Game*s people play" - Alan Parsons or the Spinners (but they were different songs)


----------



## Sanza

The Purple *People* Eater - Sheb Wooley


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Purple* Haze - Jimi Hendrix

*****


----------



## trulytricia

*Purple* Rain....Prince


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Rain* - the Beatles


----------



## TRellis

"Red *Rain*" - Peter Gabriel


----------



## littlelad

Here Comes The *Rain* Again - Eurhythmics


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Here Comes The* Sun - Beatles

*****


----------



## TRellis

"Don't let the *Sun* go down on me" - Elton John


----------



## bugstabber

Black Hole *Sun* - Soundgarden


----------



## littlelad

Doll Parts - *Hole*


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Doll* House - Donnie Brooks

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

I'm Just a Ghost in this *House* - Alison Krauss and Union Station


----------



## littlelad

Your *Ghost* - Kristin Hersh


----------



## TRellis

"*Ghost* in the machine" - The Police


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Ghost* Town - Don Cherry

*****


----------



## TRellis

"Sunset Grill" - *Don* Henley


----------



## HuskyBoris

Sunrise,*Sunset*-Perry Como


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Sunrise* - Eric Carmen

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Tequila *Sunrise* - the Eagles


----------



## TRellis

"*Tequila* song" - The Champs


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Tequila* Sheila - Bobby Bare

*****


----------



## littlelad

Me And *Bobby* McGee - Janis Joplin


----------



## TRellis

"Trouble *me*" - 10,000 Maniacs


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Trouble* In Paradise - Crests

*****


----------



## TRellis

"To one in *Paradise*" - Alan Parsons Project


----------



## trulytricia

*Paradise *by The Dashboard Light - Meatloaf


----------



## TRellis

"I saw the *Light*" - Todd Rundgren


----------



## littlelad

Low *Light* - Pearl Jam


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Low* Spark Of High Healed Boys - Traffic

*****


----------



## TRellis

"Eight miles *High*" - The Byrds


----------



## littlelad

I'm Gonna Be (500 *Miles*) - *The *Proclaimers


----------



## Sanza

*I'm Gonna* Drive You Out Of My Mind - Charlie Major​


----------



## Farmer Dave

*I'm Gonna* Be Warm This Winter - Connie Francis

*****


----------



## TRellis

"*Winter*wood" - Don McLean


----------



## catspjamas

"On this *Winter*'s Night" - Lady Antebellum


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Night*s In White Satin - Moody Blues

*****


----------



## TRellis

"Ride, Captain, Ride" - *Blues* Image


----------



## SteveD(TX)

I'm Your* Captain*/Closer to Home - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## littlelad

*Ride* On - Christy Moore


----------



## littlelad

Ooh, oups... too late.

Love Boat *Captain* - Pearl Jam


----------



## catspjamas

*Captain* Fantastic and the Brown Dirt Cowboy - Elton John


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Captain* Sad *And* His Ship Of Fools - Cowsills

*****


----------



## HuskyBoris

Ship of *Fools* The Doors


----------



## Sanza

Swinging *Doors* - Buck Owens


----------



## Farmer Dave

Double Shot Of My Baby's Love - *Swinging* Medallians

*****


----------



## TRellis

"I *shot* the sheriff" - Bob Marley and the Wailers


----------



## Farmer Dave

Tall Cool One - *Wailers*

(Instrumental from 1959)


----------



## TRellis

"Long, *cool* woman in a black dress" - The Hollies


----------



## HuskyBoris

*Cool *Zombie-Adam Ant


----------



## Farmer Dave

Time Of The Season - *Zombie*s

*****


----------



## littlelad

*Time*s Like These - Foo Fighters


----------



## TRellis

"*Time*" - Alan Parsons Project


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Last *Time* - Rolling Stones


----------



## littlelad

*Time* After *Time* - Cindy Lauper


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*Time* in a bottle - Jim Croce


----------



## littlelad

The *Time* Warp - Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Time* Won't Let Me - Outsiders

*****


----------



## TRellis

"Still... You turn *me* on" - Emerson, Lake and Palmer


----------



## littlelad

*Turn* To *Me* - Lou Reed


----------



## Sanza

*Turn Me* Loose - Loverboy


----------



## trulytricia

*Turn* Back the Hands of Time-- Tyrone Davis


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Back* in *Time* - Huey Lewis and the News


----------



## Farmer Dave

Talk *Back* Trembling Lips - Johnny Tillotson

*****


----------



## TRellis

Everybody's *Talk*in' - Harry Nilsson


----------



## littlelad

Such A Shame - *Talk Talk*


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Shame Shame* - Magic Lanterns

*****


----------



## TRellis

"*Magic* carpet ride" - Steppenwolf


----------



## Rakkasan

It's a Kind of Magic - Queen


----------



## Farmer Dave

Strange *Magic* - Electric Light Orchestra

*****


----------



## littlelad

People Are *Strange* - The Doors


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Strange* Brew - Cream


----------



## TRellis

"Whipped *Cream*" - Herb Alpert and the Tijuana Brass


----------



## Farmer Dave

Sweet *Cream* Ladies, Forward March - Box Tops

*****


----------



## littlelad

*Sweet* Jane - Cowboy Junkies


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Sweet* Hitch-Hiker - Creedence Clearwater Revival

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Sweet *Little Sixteen - Chuck Berry


----------



## trulytricia

*Sweet* Freedom- Michael McDonald


----------



## elbowbeach

Freedom.....Richie Havens


----------



## catspjamas

Chimes of *Freedom* - Bob Dylan


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Freedom* Overspill - Steve Winwood

*****


----------



## littlelad

A Great Day For *Freedom* - Pink Floyd


----------



## Sanza

Blue Blue* Day* - Don Gibson


----------



## littlelad

Perfect *Day* - Lou Reed


----------



## trulytricia

*Day* After Day.....Badfinger


----------



## littlelad

A Hard *Day*'s Night - The Beatles


----------



## TRellis

"A *Night*ingale sang in Berkeley Square" - Manhattan Transfer


----------



## littlelad

First We Take *Manhattan* - Leonard Cohen


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Take* a Letter Maria - R.B. Greaves


----------



## TRellis

"My *Maria*" - Brooks and Dunn


----------



## littlelad

In *My* Tree - Pearl Jam


----------



## Farmer Dave

Ooooops, Sorry I screwed up.


----------



## Farmer Dave

*In My* Room - Beach Boys


----------



## littlelad

She Came *In *Through The Bath*room* Window - The Beatles


----------



## catspjamas

*She Came* Along to Me - Woody Guthrie


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Along* Comes Mary - Association

*****


----------



## TRellis

"Cross-eyed *Mary*" - Jethro Tull


----------



## catspjamas

*Mary* Beth - Peter, Paul, and *Mary*


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Mary* In The Morning - Al Martino

*****


----------



## catspjamas

*Morning* has Broken - Cat Stevens


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Broken* Hearted Melody - Sarah Vaughan


----------



## TRellis

"Know you by *Heart*" - Dave Koz


----------



## trulytricia

*Heart* Full of Soul--Yardbirds


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Heart of *Stone - Rolling Stones


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Stone* Blue - Foghat

*****


----------



## trulytricia

Papa was a Rolling *Stone* -- the Temptations


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Papa* Gene's Blues - Monkees

*****


----------



## TRellis

"Wedding Bell *Blues*" - The 5th Dimension


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Summertime *Blues* - the Who


----------



## trulytricia

1040 *Blues* -Robert Cray


----------



## Farmer Dave

Kozmik *Blues* - Janis Joplin

*****


----------



## bugstabber

Hesitation *Blues* - Willie Nelson


----------



## littlelad

Subterranean Homesick *Blues* - Bob Dylan


----------



## Farmer Dave

Mr. *Blues* - Hayden Sisters


----------



## TRellis

"*Mr.* Jones" - Counting Crows


----------



## littlelad

*Mr.* Bojangles - Sammy Davis Jr.


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Please *Mr. *Postman - the Beatles


----------



## littlelad

*Mr.* Rock And Roll - Amy MacDonald


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Rock And Roll* Music - Chuck Berry

*****


----------



## littlelad

*Music* Non Stop - Kraftwerk


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Music* To Watch Girls By - Bob Crewe Generation

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Listen *to* the *Music* - the Doobie Brothers


----------



## elbowbeach

Listen Up...Oasis


----------



## littlelad

I Will Talk And Hollywood Will *Listen* - Robbie Williams


----------



## Farmer Dave

Alley-Oop - *Hollywood* Argyles

*****


----------



## littlelad

Cotton *Alley* - 10,000 Maniacs


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Cotton* Candy - Al Hirt

*****


----------



## bugstabber

Rock *Candy* - Bullet Boys


----------



## littlelad

*Rock*in' In The Free World - Neil Young


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Rockin'* Robin - Bobby Day

*****


----------



## Sanza

Singin' In The Kitchen -* Bobby* Bare


----------



## littlelad

Soul *Kitchen* - *The *Doors


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Soul* Deep - Box Tops

*****


----------



## trulytricia

Smoke on the Water -* Deep* Purple


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Dirty *Water* - the Standells


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Water* Boy - Donald Shirley

*****


----------



## littlelad

Bridge Over Troubled *Water* - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Over* The Rainbow - Demensions

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

She's a *Rainbow* - Rolling Stones


----------



## Farmer Dave

*She's A* Heartbreaker - Gene Pitney

*****


----------



## littlelad

Free Fallin' - Tom Petty & The *Heartbreaker*s


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Free* Ride - Edgar Winter

*****


----------



## TRellis

"A hazy shade of *winter*" - Simon and Garfunkle


----------



## Farmer Dave

Those Lazy *Hazy* Crazy Days Of Summer - Nat King Cole

*****


----------



## trulytricia

Let's Go *Crazy* - Prince


----------



## TRellis

"*Let's go* get stoned" - Ray Charles


----------



## littlelad

Why *Go* - Pearl Jam


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Go* Now - Moody Blues

*****


----------



## TRellis

"Daddy's got a new girl *now*" - Spyro Gyra


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Papa's *Got A* Brand New Bag - James Brown


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Got A* Match? - Daddy-O's

*****


----------



## TRellis

"Rockin' *Daddy*" - Howlin' Wolf


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Daddy*-O - Fontane Sisters

*****


----------



## TRellis

"Dance, *Sister*, Dance (Baila Mi Hermana)" - Santana


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Land of a Thousand *Dance*s - Cannibal and the Headhunters


----------



## littlelad

*The* Safety *Dance* - Men Without Hats


----------



## Farmer Dave

Do You Want To *Dance* - Bobby Freeman

*****


----------



## TRellis

"*Do you* feel like we do" - Peter Frampton


----------



## littlelad

Love *Like We Do* - Edie Brickell & The New Bohemians


----------



## Sanza

Why Don't You *Love* Me *Like* You Used To *Do* - Hank Williams Sr.


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Why Don't* We *Do* It In The Road - Beatles

*****


----------



## littlelad

*Why* Can't I Be You - The Cure


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Why Can't* We *Be* Friends? - War

*****


----------



## littlelad

*Can't* Keep - Pearl Jam


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Can't* Shake Loose - Agnetha Faltskog

*****


----------



## TRellis

"*Can't* find my way home" - Blind Faith


----------



## littlelad

Thumbing *My Way* - Pearl Jam


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*My Way* - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Farmer Dave

*My* Music - Loggins & Messina

*****


----------



## TRellis

"A Little Night *Music* (Eine Kleine Nachtmusik)" - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Little* Town Flirt - Del Shannon

*****


----------



## littlelad

O *Little Town* Of Bethlehem - Phillips Brooks


----------



## Farmer Dave

Mission Bells - Donnie *Brooks*

*****


----------



## TRellis

"Tubular *Bells*" - Mike Oldfield


----------



## Sanza

Silver *Bells* - Bing Crosby


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Silver* Threads and Golden Needles - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## TRellis

"Queen of the *Silver* Dollar" - Dr. Hook and the Medicine Show


----------



## littlelad

I Sat By *The* Ocean - *Queen*s *Of the * Stone Age


----------



## Farmer Dave

Teen *Age* Idol - Ricky Nelson

*****


----------



## trulytricia

Ice *Age* - Dr John


----------



## TRellis

"Skating Away on the thin *Ice* of a New Day" - Jethro Tull


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Under *the Ice* - Nazz


----------



## littlelad

Fish Below *The Ice* - Shriekback


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Fish* Heads - Barnes and Barnes

*****


----------



## littlelad

Burning Down The House - Talking *Heads*


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Burning* Bridges - Jack Scott

*****


----------



## TRellis

"*Burning Bridges*" - Pink Floyd


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Something's *Burning* - Kenny Rogers and the First Edition


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Burning* Bridges - Mike Curb Congregation

*****


----------



## TRellis

"*Burning Bridges*" - Collective Soul


----------



## littlelad

Under The *Bridge* - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Hot Chili* - Steve Miller Band

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Hot* Fun in the Summertime - Sly and the Family Stone


----------



## Farmer Dave

We Are *Family* - Sister Sledge

*****


----------



## TRellis

"*We are* all made of stars" - Moby


----------



## Farmer Dave

Hey Grandma - *Moby* Grape

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Hey* Baby - Bruce Channel


----------



## littlelad

My, My, *Hey, Hey* - Neil Young


----------



## Sanza

*My* Saddle Horse Has Died - Corb Lund


----------



## TRellis

"*Horse* with no name" - America


----------



## Farmer Dave

The *Horse* - Cliff Nobles & Co.


----------



## littlelad

Who's Gonna Ride Your Wild *Horses* - U2


----------



## TRellis

"Walk on the *Wild* Side" - Lou Reed


----------



## Sanza

*Wild *Bull Rider - Hoyt Axton


----------



## littlelad

Real *Wild* Child (*Wild* One) - Iggy Pop


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Voodoo *Child* - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## TRellis

"Wild *Child*" - Enya


----------



## littlelad

*Wild *World - Cat Stevens


----------



## TRellis

"I'd love to change the *World*" - Tens Years After


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Welcome *to* my *World* - Jim Reeves


----------



## littlelad

*Welcome To *The Pleasuredome - Frankie Goes *To *Hollywood


----------



## TRellis

"*Welcome to the* Machine" - Pink Floyd


----------



## littlelad

I Am A *Machine* - Meat Puppets


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*I Am* the Walrus - the Beatles


----------



## littlelad

*I Am* Mine - Pearl Jam


----------



## TRellis

"You are me, *I am *you" - Dave Koz


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*I Me *Mine - the Beatles


----------



## littlelad

*I*'ll Be You - The Replacements


----------



## Ashley B.

Mine would be you - Blake Shelton


----------



## TRellis

"Will *you be mine*" - Anita Baker


----------



## bugstabber

Say What *You will *- the New Regime


----------



## Sanza

*What* A Crying Shame - The Mavericks


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Ain't That *a Shame* - Fats Domino


----------



## littlelad

*Ain't That A* Kick In The Head - Dean Martin


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Ain't* Misbehavin' - Fats Waller

*****


----------



## TRellis

"I *ain't* got nobody" - *Fats Waller*


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*I Ain't Got No* Home - Clarence "Frogman" Henry


----------



## TRellis

"*Home* Stretch" - Jamey Aebersold


----------



## Sanza

I Wanna Go *Home* - Bobby Bare


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*I Wanna* Be Your Man - the Beatles


----------



## FaithFirst

Simple *Man* - Shinedown


----------



## Sanza

Get Your *Shine* On - Florida Georgia Line


----------



## FaithFirst

On Wisconsin - written by William T Purdy, performed by the UW Marching Band.

Faith, Family, Worship, Work


----------



## Farmer Dave

Stranger *On* The Shore - Mr. Acker Bilk

*****


----------



## littlelad

Man *On The *Moon - REM


----------



## Farmer Dave

By *The* Light Of *The* Silvery *Moon* - Doris Day

*****


----------



## TRellis

"Paradise *by the *Dashboard *Light*" - Meatloaf


----------



## littlelad

Low *Light* - Pearl Jam


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Low* Spark Of High Heeled Boys - Traffic

*****


----------



## TRellis

"Court and *Spark*" - Joni Mitchell


----------



## Farmer Dave

Heartaches By The Number - Guy *Mitchell*

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

It's a *Heartache* - Bonnie Tyler


----------



## Farmer Dave

Nothing But *A Heartache* - Flirtations

*****


----------



## bugstabber

6th Avenue* Heartache* - the Wallflowers


----------



## Farmer Dave

Electric *Avenue* - Eddy Grant

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Tenth *Avenue* Freeze Out - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## TRellis

"For what it's worth" - Buffalo *Spring*field


----------



## Farmer Dave

*For* Your Love - Yardbirds

*****


----------



## FaithFirst

Made to LOVE- Toby Mac


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Mac* Arthur Park - Richard Harris

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Itchycoo *Park* - Small Faces


----------



## Farmer Dave

The Rain, The *Park* & Other Things - Cowsills

*****


----------



## Sanza

Crying In *The Rain* - The Everly Brothers


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Crying* - Roy Orbison

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Blue Eyes *Crying* in the Rain - Willie Nelson


----------



## Farmer Dave

Wonder Girl - Half *Nelson*

*****


----------



## TRellis

"*Wonder*ous Stories" - Yes


----------



## Farmer Dave

Brother Louie - *Stories*

*****


----------



## Sanza

*Louie, Louie* - Jack Ely


----------



## Farmer Dave

Leroy - *Jack* Scott

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Bad Bad *Leroy* Brown - Jim Croce


----------



## TRellis

"Super *Bad*" - James (*Jim*) *Brown*


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Super* Freak - Rick *James*

*****


----------



## TRellis

"Even in the quietest moments" - *Super*tramp


----------



## SteveD(TX)

This Magic *Moment* - Jay and the Americans


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Magic* Carpet Ride - Steppenwolf

*****


----------



## TRellis

"The *Magic* Touch" - The Platters


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Touch* Me - Doors

*****


----------



## littlelad

Throw Your Arms Around *Me *- Pearl Jam (Hunters & Collectors cover)


----------



## Farmer Dave

Kick Out The *Jam*s - MC5

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Kick*s - Paul Revere and the Raiders


----------



## TRellis

"Me and Mrs. Jones" - Billy *Paul*


----------



## Sanza

*Me And* Bobby McGee - Kris Kristoffersen


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Bobby*'s Girl - Marcie Blane

*****


----------



## Jokarva

I'm Just a *Girl* - No Doubt


----------



## TRellis

"*No* more *Doubt*s - Jean-Luc Ponty


----------



## Farmer Dave

*No More* Mr. Nice Guy - Alice Cooper

*****


----------



## TRellis

"*No more* I love You's" - Annie Lennox


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Ain't Gonna Bump *No More* - Joe Tex


----------



## Farmer Dave

*No More* - De John Sisters

*****


----------



## bugstabber

Epic - Faith *No More*


----------



## TRellis

"*Faith* in you" - Jean-Luc Ponty


----------



## Sanza

Breathe - Faith Hill


----------



## Farmer Dave

Can't Find My Way Home - Blind *Faith*


----------



## littlelad

Thumbing *My Way* - Pearl Jam


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Way* I Walk - Jack Scott

*****


----------



## TRellis

"Smackwater *Jack*" - Carole King


----------



## Farmer Dave

Happy *Jack* - Who

*****


----------



## Jokarva

*Happy* - Sister Hazel


----------



## littlelad

*Sister*s Of Mercy - Leonard Cohen


----------



## Farmer Dave

Lord's Prayer - *Sister* Janet Mead

*****


----------



## TRellis

"Little *Sister*" - Ry Cooder


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Look at *Little Sister* - Stevie Ray Vaughan


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Little* Space Girl - Jesse Lee Turner


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Space* Cowboy - Steve Miller


----------



## TRellis

"Captain Fantastic and the Brown Dirt *Cowboy*" - Elton John


----------



## Drewberry

Ride Captain Ride by the Blues Image :happy:


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Ride* My Seesaw - Moody *Blues*

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Let it *Ride* - Bachman Turner Overdrive


----------



## FaithFirst

Long Black Train: Josh Turner


----------



## TRellis

"*Long Train* Running" - The Doobie Brothers


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Train* To Nowhere - Savoy Brown

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

The *Train* Kept A Rollin' - the Yardbirds


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Rollin'* Stone - Fontane Sisters

*****


----------



## Sanza

Cover Of The Rolling *Stone* - Dr Hook


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Like a *Rolling Stone* - Bob Dylan


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Like A* Baby - Len Barry

*****


----------



## SimplerTimez

There Goes My *Baby* - The Drifters


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Baby* That's Me - Cake

(English girl group from the 1960's)

*****


----------



## Jokarva

*That's* The Way Of The World - Earth, Wind and Fire


----------



## Farmer Dave

*That's The Way* I've Always Heard It Should Be - Carly Simon

*****


----------



## TRellis

"*That's the way*" - Led Zeppelin


----------



## littlelad

Hey, *That's * No *Way* To Say Goodbye - Leonard Cohen


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Say Goodbye To* Hollywood - Billy Joel

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Every Time You *Say Goodbye* - Alison Krauss and Union Station


----------



## littlelad

*Say* Hello To Heaven - Temple Of The Dog


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Heaven* Knows - Grass Roots

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Tears in *Heaven* - Eric Clapton


----------



## FaithFirst

Tear In My Beer - Hank Williams Sir & Jr


----------



## Farmer Dave

Come On Back To *Beer* - Oxfords

*****


----------



## TRellis

"*Come on* Eileen" - Dexy's Midnight Runners


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Come On* Little Angel - Belmonts


----------



## Sanza

My Special *Angel* - Bobby Vinton


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Special* Delivery - 1910 Fruitgum Company


----------



## bugstabber

*Special* - Garbage


----------



## Farmer Dave

Fresh *Garbage* - Spirit

*****


----------



## littlelad

Smells Like Teen *Spirit* - Nirvana


----------



## Farmer Dave

Eddie My Love - *Teen* Queens

*****


----------



## Sanza

The Best Of *My Love* - The Eagles


----------



## littlelad

*Best Of* You - Foo Fighters


----------



## FaithFirst

Monkey Wrench - Foo Fighters


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Monkey*s Uncle - Annette

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Monkey* Time - Major Lance


----------



## FaithFirst

Time Marches On - Tracy Lawrence


----------



## TRellis

"Dead *on Time*" - Queen


----------



## littlelad

It's Ok - *Dead* Moon


----------



## Farmer Dave

Keep On Truckin' - Grateful *Dead*

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

You *Keep* Me Hanging *On* - Vanilla Fudge


----------



## FaithFirst

Ice Ice Baby - Vanilla Ice


----------



## Farmer Dave

Thanks, Mr. DJ - *Baby* Dolls

*****


----------



## littlelad

I'm Gonna *DJ* - R.E.M.


----------



## Farmer Dave

*I'm Gonna* Be Warm This Winter - Connie Francis

*****


----------



## littlelad

*I'm Gonna Be* (500 miles) - The Proclaimers


----------



## bugstabber

Babe *I'm Gonna* Leave You - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Sanza

Your Good Girl's *Gonna* Go Bad - Tammy Wynette


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Good Girls* Don't - Knack


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Big *Girls Don't *Cry - Frankie Vallie and the Four Seasons


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Big* Man In Town - *Frankie Valli and the Four Seasons*

*****


----------



## FaithFirst

Love Train - Big and Rich


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Train* Of Love - Annette

*****


----------



## Tiempo

Slow *train *to dawn - The The


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Dawn* (Go Away) - Four Seasons

*****


----------



## bugstabber

Tomorrow Will be Yesterday - Girls at *Dawn*


----------



## Tiempo

Mama in the Movies - Gore Gore *Girls*


----------



## Farmer Dave

:facepalm:

*****


----------



## Deeplines

######


----------



## Farmer Dave

Western *Movies* - Olympics

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Here in the *Western* World - Steely Dan


----------



## Farmer Dave

What *In The World*'s Come Over You - Jack Scott

*****


----------



## Sanza

I Wanna Be *In The* Calvary - Corb Lund


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*I Wanna Be* Your Man - the Beatles


----------



## Farmer Dave

*I Wanna Be Your* Lover - Prince

*****


----------



## TRellis

"*I *just *wanna be your *everything" - BeeGees


----------



## mommatwo2

What A Wonderful WORLD... Louis Armstrong


----------



## Tiempo

*world* of Destruction - Time Zone.


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Eve *of Destruction* - Barry McGuire


----------



## Farmer Dave

I'm A Fool To Care - Joe *Barry*

*****


----------



## TRellis

"*I'm a Fool to* want You" - Carly Simon


----------



## Farmer Dave

Baby *I'm A Want You* - Bread

*****


----------



## keztrelle

I *Want You* to Want Me - Cheap Trick


----------



## Sanza

Lonely *You*, Lonely *Me* - Prairie Oyster


----------



## TRellis

"Knowing *You*, Knowing *Me*" - ABBA


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Me* and *You* and a Dog Named Boo - Lobo


----------



## Farmer Dave

Dirty Old Egg Sucking *Dog* - Johnny Cash

*****


----------



## littlelad

Hunger Strike - Temple Of The *Dog*


----------



## Sanza

One - Three *Dog* Night


----------



## SteveD(TX)

The Lucky *One* - Alison Krauss and Union Station


----------



## Farmer Dave

*One* Of These Nights - Eagles

*****


----------



## TRellis

"*These* are Days" - 10,000 Maniacs


----------



## Sanza

Those Were The* Days* - Dolly Parton


----------



## Farmer Dave

Happy *Days* Are Here Again - Annette Hanshaw

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Hard *Days* Night - the Beatles


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Hard* Rock Cafe - Carole King

*****


----------



## bugstabber

*King* of Pain - the Police


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Pain* of a Troubled Life - Alison Krauss and Union Station


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Life* Is *A* Rock (But The Radio Rolled Me) - Reunion

*****


----------



## TRellis

"I am *a Rock*" - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Rock* N' Roll Woman - Buffalo Springfield


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Rock 'N Roll* Fantasy - Kinks

*****


----------



## littlelad

Mr. *Rock & Roll* - Amy MacDonald


----------



## SteveD(TX)

It's Only *Rock 'N Roll* - Rolling Stones


----------



## Farmer Dave

*It's Only* Make Believe - Conway Twitty

*****


----------



## TRellis

"*It's only* a Paper Moon" - Natalie Cole


----------



## littlelad

*It's* OK - Dead *Moon*


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*It's* My Party - Lesley Gore


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Party* Lights - Claudine Clark

*****


----------



## Tarkus

Harbor Lights. Steve Miller Band


----------



## bugstabber

*Lights *in the Sky - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## TRellis

"Spirit *in the Sky*" - Norman Greenbaum


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Sky* Pilot - Eric Burdon and the Animals


----------



## Farmer Dave

Take Me To *The* *Pilot* - Elton John

*****


----------



## littlelad

Plush - Stone Temple *Pilot*s


----------



## Sanza

Cover Of The Rolling *Stone* - Dr. Hook


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Like a *Rolling Stone* - Bob Dylan


----------



## TRellis

"Just *like a* Woman" - *Bob Dylan*


----------



## littlelad

*Just Like* Heaven - The Cure


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Heaven* Knows - Grassroots

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

God Only *Knows* - Beach Boys


----------



## bugstabber

Everybody *Knows* About Daddy - Happy Jawbone Family Band


----------



## littlelad

*Everybody* Wants To Rule The World - Tears For Fears


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Everybody* Loves Somebody - Dean Martin


----------



## TRellis

"*Somebody* to *Love*" - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## Drewberry

To Love Somebody - Bee Gee's


----------



## littlelad

Use *Somebody* - Kings Of Leon


----------



## Sanza

Another *Somebody* Done *Somebody* Wrong Song - B.J. Thomas


----------



## SteveD(TX)

If You Love *Somebody* Set Them Free - Sting


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Love Somebody* - Rick Springfield

*****


----------



## bugstabber

When You *Love Somebody* - Fruit Bats


----------



## SimplerTimez

*Love Somebody *- Maroon 5


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Somebody* to *Love* - Queen (different song than Jefferson Airplane's)


----------



## TRellis

"Radar *Love*" - Golden Earing


----------



## sammyd

*Love* in the Hot Afternoon - Gene Watson


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Hot Love*, Cold World - Bob Welch

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Cold* Sweat - James Brown


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Cold* Turkey - John Lennon

*****


----------



## SimplerTimez

*Cold *as Ice - Foreigner


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Under the *Ice* - Nazz


----------



## Farmer Dave

Fire And *Ice* - Pat Benatar

*****


----------



## gran26

Light my *Fire* -- The Doors


----------



## SimplerTimez

*Light *'Em Up - Fallout Boy


----------



## TRellis

"I saw the *Light*" - Todd Rundgren


----------



## bugstabber

*Light* up my Room - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## SimplerTimez

*Room* for Happiness - Kaskade


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Happiness* Street - Georgia Gibbs

*****


----------



## bugstabber

*Happiness *is a Warm Gun - the Beatles


----------



## Sanza

Running *Gun* - Marty Robbins


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Running* Bear - Johnny Preston


----------



## Farmer Dave

Boogie *Bear* - Boyd Bennett

*****


----------



## TRellis

"New Speedway *Boogie*" - The Grateful Dead


----------



## SimplerTimez

*New* Attitude - Patti LaBelle


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*New* Favorite - Alison Krauss and Union Station


----------



## Sanza

*New* Kid In Town - Eagles


----------



## SimplerTimez

Our *Town *- James Taylor


----------



## bugstabber

Outskirts of *Town *- Willie Nelson


----------



## littlelad

Elderly Womam Behind The Counter In A Small *Town* - Pearl Jam


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Small Town* - John Mellencamp


----------



## trulytricia

Cross*town *Traffic- Jimi Hendrix


----------



## sammyd

Dear Mr. Fantasy - *Traffic*


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Dear* Prudence - the Beatles


----------



## Sanza

*Dear *John - Taylor Swift


----------



## bugstabber

*Dear*est - Buddy Holly


----------



## SimplerTimez

Martha My *Dear* - The Beatles


----------



## littlelad

Elizabeth *My Dear* - *The* Stone Roses


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Remind Me *Dear* Lord - Alison Krauss and the Cox Family


----------



## SimplerTimez

How You *Remind Me* - Nickelback


----------



## Sanza

Long May *You* Run - Emmy Lou Harris


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Let Him *Run* Wild - the Beach Boys


----------



## littlelad

*Wild Boys* - Duran Duran


----------



## bugstabber

Play that Funky Music - *Wild *Cherry


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Funky* Town - Lipps Inc.


----------



## bugstabber

Outskirts of *Town* - Willie Nelson


----------



## SimplerTimez

Rock This *Town* - Stray Cats


----------



## Sanza

Old Time *Rock* & Roll - Bob Seger


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Rock & Roll* Woman - Buffalo Springfield


----------



## TRellis

"So you want to be a *Rock & Roll* Star", - The Byrds


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Rock And Roll* Hoochie Koo - Rick Derringer

*****


----------



## bugstabber

*Rock & Roll*, Pt. 2


----------



## Twp.Tom

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cB9AKQtOFx4[/ame] Rock and Roll *****!


----------



## Twp.Tom

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bl9lfnNS4zU[/ame] Its Only Rock and Roll!


----------



## bugstabber

*Rock* the Casbah - The Clash


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Rock* Steady - Aretha Franklin


----------



## bugstabber

*Rock *Me to Sleep - Willie Nelson


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Rock Me* Baby - Steppenwolf


----------



## Sanza

Born To Be Wild - *Steppenwolf*


----------



## TRellis

"*Wild* Mountain Honey" - Steve Miller Band


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Wolverton *Mountain *- Claude King


----------



## littlelad

In The Dutch *Mountain*s - The Nits


----------



## bugstabber

Black* Mountain* Side - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Sanza

Desperado - Clint *Black*


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Desperado*s Waiting for a Train - the Highwaymen


----------



## littlelad

I'm *Waiting For The *Man - *The * Velvet Underground


----------



## Farmer Dave

Some *Velvet* Morning - Nancy Sinatra & Lee Hazelwood

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

One Too Many *Morning*s - the Beau Brummels


----------



## Sanza

*One* Way Track - Prairie Oyster


----------



## Farmer Dave

*One* Toke Over The Line - Brewer & Shipley

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

I've Got A *Line* on You - Spirit


----------



## Sanza

*Spirit* In The Sky - The Eagles


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Spirit In The Sky* - Norman Greenbaum

*****


----------



## Sanza

I Want To Be *In The* Cavalry - Corb Lund


----------



## Farmer Dave

*I Want To Be* Free - Monkees

*****


----------



## PrettyPaisley

I'm *Free* - Soup Dragons


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Set Me *Free* - the Kinks


----------



## PrettyPaisley

*Set *Adrift On Memory Bliss - PM Dawn


----------



## littlelad

Frances Farmer Will Have Her Revenge *On* Seattle - Nirvana


----------



## Sanza

The *Farmer *Song - Murray McLauchlan


----------



## littlelad

*The* Ship *Song* - Nick Cave


----------



## PrettyPaisley

Hot Child in *the* City - *Nick* Gilder


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Livin' for *the City* - Stevie Wonder


----------



## bugstabber

Stop My Heart - River *City* Tanlines


----------



## Jerry in MN

Kickstart *My Heart* - Motley Crue


----------



## palm farmer

Dying of another broken HEART-Lindi Ortega.


----------



## PrettyPaisley

Take My *Heart* - Corey Hart


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Unchain *My Heart* - Ray Charles


----------



## Sanza

There Goes My *Heart* - Mavericks


----------



## Farmer Dave

Piece Of *My Heart* - Big Brother and The Holding Company

*****


----------



## Sanza

One* Piece* At A Time - Johnny Cash


----------



## bugstabber

*Time* After *Time* - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Time* Has Come Today - the Chambers Brothers


----------



## PrettyPaisley

*Come *On In My Kitchen - Crooked Still


----------



## littlelad

*In My* Tree - Pearl Jam


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*In My* Room - the Beach Boys


----------



## TRellis

"Carolina *in my* mind" - James Taylor


----------



## littlelad

Where Is *My Mind* - Pixies


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Gentle On *My Mind* - Glen Campbell


----------



## littlelad

Always *On My Mind* - Pet Shop Boys


----------



## bugstabber

DJ Ease* My Mind* - Niki & The Dove


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Mind* Games - John Lennon

*****


----------



## Sanza

*Games* People Play - Joe South


----------



## littlelad

*Play* With Fire - The Rolling Stones


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Let Me Stand Next to Your *Fire* - the Jimi Hendrix Experience


----------



## littlelad

Don't *Stand* So Close *To Me* - *The* Police


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Stand* - Sly and the Family Stone


----------



## littlelad

*Stand* By Me - Ben E. King


----------



## bugstabber

*Stand *- R.E.M.


----------



## Sanza

*Stand* By Your Man - Tammy Wynette


----------



## littlelad

Get Up, *Stand* Up - Bob Marley & The Wailers


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Get Up* Offa That Thing - James Brown


----------



## littlelad

Just Can't *Get* Enough - Depeche Mode


----------



## TRellis

"*Can't get enough* of your Love" - Barry White


----------



## littlelad

*Can't* Keep - Pearl Jam


----------



## SteveD(TX)

You *Keep* Me Hanging On - Vanilla Fudge


----------



## littlelad

*On* The Road To Find Out - Cat Stevens


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Tobacco *Road* - the Nashville Teens


----------



## littlelad

Long *Road* - Pearl Jam


----------



## SteveD(TX)

The *Long* and Winding *Road* - the Beatles


----------



## littlelad

Ever*long* - Foo Fighters


----------



## trulytricia

Crying in the Rain - *Ever*ly Brothers


----------



## Sanza

Blue Eyes *Crying In The Rain* - Willie Nelson


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Singing *in the Rain* - Gene Kelley


----------



## littlelad

Here Comes *The Rain* Again - Eurythmics


----------



## PrettyPaisley

Purple* Rain* - Prince


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Purple* Haze - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## littlelad

*Purple* Toupee - They Might Be Giants


----------



## Sanza

The *Purple* People Eater - Sheb Wooley


----------



## littlelad

*People* Are *People* - Depeche Mode


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*People* Get Ready - Vanilla Fudge


----------



## littlelad

You Can't Always *Get *What You Want - The Rolling Stones


----------



## trulytricia

*Rolling *In The Deep - Adele


----------



## littlelad

*The * First Cut Is *The Deep*est - Cat Stevens


----------



## trulytricia

*Cut*s Both Ways - Gloria Estefan


----------



## Sanza

*Gloria *- Van Morrison


----------



## TRellis

"*Gloria*" - The Manhattan Transfer


----------



## littlelad

First We Take *Manhattan* - Leonhard Cohen


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Take* it to the Limit - the Eagles


----------



## TRellis

"Can't *take it *with you" - *The *Alan Parsons Project


----------



## Sanza

Did *You *Fall In Love *With* Me - Prairie Oyster


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Did You* Ever Have To Make Up Your Mind - Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## TRellis

"*Have You Ever* Seen The Rain" - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## bugstabber

No *Rain *- Blind Melon


----------



## TRellis

"Walk between the *Rain*drops" - Donald Fagen


----------



## Sanza

*Raindrops *Keep Falling On My Head - BJ Thomas


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Raindrops* - Dee Clark


----------



## littlelad

Here Comes The *Rain* Again - The Eurythmics


----------



## PrettyPaisley

Come on in My Kitchen - Crooked Still


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*COME ON* Down to *MY* Boat - Every Mother's Son


----------



## TRellis

"The Night *Come*s *Down*" - Queen


----------



## Sanza

*The Night* Has A Thousand Eyes - Bobby Vee


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Land of *A Thousand* Dances - Wilson Pickett


----------



## trulytricia

Dust Bowl *Dance* - Mumford and Sons


----------



## littlelad

The Good *Son* - Nick Cave *And* The Bad Seeds


----------



## bugstabber

Israel's* Son* - Silverchair


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Seventh *Son* - Johnny Rivers


----------



## TRellis

"Fortunate *son*" - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## littlelad

Father And *Son* - Cat Stevens


----------



## trulytricia

My *Father*'s Eyes - Eric Clapton


----------



## TRellis

"Doctor *my eyes*" - Jackson Browne


----------



## bugstabber

Right Between the *Eyes* - Garbage


----------



## littlelad

*Eyes* Without A Face - Billy Idol


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Open My *Eyes* - the Nazz


----------



## trulytricia

My *Eyes *Adored You - The Four Seasons


----------



## littlelad

In Your *Eyes* - Peter Gabriel


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Don't Let the Stars Get *In Your Eyes* - George Jones


----------



## TRellis

"*Don't let the* sun catch you crying" - Rickie Lee *Jones*


----------



## bugstabber

She *Don't* Use Jelly - Flaming Lips


----------



## littlelad

*Don't* You (Forget About Me) - Simple Minds


----------



## bugstabber

Please *Don't *Judas Me - Nazareth


----------



## littlelad

*Please Don't* Bend - Donovan


----------



## Sanza

I *Don't *Hurt Anymore - Faron Young


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Honey *Don't* - the Beatles


----------



## TRellis

"Wild mountain *honey*" - Steve Miller Band


----------



## bugstabber

If You Got the Money* Honey*, I Got the Time - Willie Nelson


----------



## littlelad

*I Got* Id - Pearl Jam


----------



## SteveD(TX)

You Really *Got *Me - the Kinks


----------



## TRellis

"All *you got*" - Ziggy Marley and *the *Melody Makers


----------



## Boo8meR

A Gift For *Melody* Anne - *The* Avett Brothers


----------



## trulytricia

Simple *Gift*s - Joseph Brackett Jr.[the Shaker song]


----------



## littlelad

Belfast Child - *Simple* Minds


----------



## SteveD(TX)

The Obvious *Child* - Paul Simon


----------



## TRellis

"Mother and *child* reunion" - *Paul Simon*


----------



## trulytricia

What *Child* is This? - Third Day


----------



## wastedwages

Sweet Child of Mine - Guns-N-Roses.


----------



## littlelad

I Am *Mine* - Pearl Jam


----------



## Sanza

*Am I* That Easy To Forget - Jim Reeves


----------



## littlelad

*Easy* (Like Sunday Morning) - Faith No More


----------



## TRellis

"It must be *Sunday*" - Phoebe Snow


----------



## bugstabber

*Sunday* Morning - No Doubt


----------



## littlelad

(What's The Story) *Morning* Glory - Oasis


----------



## bugstabber

*Morning* Light - Gliss


----------



## littlelad

Low *Light* - Pearl Jam


----------



## SteveD(TX)

I See the *Light* - the Five Americans


----------



## TRellis

"Long as *I* can *see the light*" - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## littlelad

*Long* Road - Pearl Jam


----------



## trulytricia

The Broken Bells - The High *Road*


----------



## Farmer Dave

*High* School Confidential - Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Go Rest *High* on That Mountain - Vince Gill


----------



## littlelad

Why *Go* - Pearl Jam


----------



## Sanza

*Why* Baby *Why* - George Jones


----------



## littlelad

*Why* Can't I Be You - The Cure


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*You Can't* do That - the Beatles


----------



## littlelad

*Can't* Keep - Pearl Jam


----------



## Sanza

*Can't *Help Falling In Love - Elvis


----------



## TRellis

"Could it be I'm *falling in love*" - The Spinners


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Fallin' In Love *Again - Hamilton, Joe Frank & Reynolds


----------



## littlelad

*Fallin*g Slowly - Glen Hansard *&* MarkÃ©ta IrglovÃ¡


----------



## Farmer Dave

Please Help Me, I'm *Falling* - Hank Locklin

*****


----------



## littlelad

Catch *Me, I'm Falling* - Real Life


----------



## PrettyPaisley

"Fallen". - Sarah McLachlan


----------



## sammyd

*Life* in the Fast Lane - The Eagles


----------



## littlelad

MFC (Mini *Fast* Cars) - Pearl Jam


----------



## trulytricia

*Fast *Car - Tracy Chapman


----------



## TRellis

"I'm in love with my *car*" - Queen


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Baby You Can Drive *My Car* - the Beatles


----------



## littlelad

She *Drive*s Me Crazy - Fine Young Cannibals


----------



## trulytricia

*Crazy- *Patsy Cline


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Still* Crazy* After All These Years - Paul Simon


----------



## trulytricia

*These *Eyes - Guess Who


----------



## TRellis

"Behind Blue *Eyes*" - The *Who*


----------



## Sanza

*Blue Eyes* Crying In The Rain - Willie Nelson


----------



## sammyd

Standin' *in the Rain* - Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## trulytricia

*Standin*g in the Shadows of Love - The Four Tops


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Have You Seen Your Mother Baby, *Standing in the Shadow* - Rolling Stones


----------



## littlelad

*Mother*'s Little Helper - *Rolling Stones*


----------



## Sanza

A *Little* Bitty Tear - George Jones


----------



## littlelad

Love Will *Tear* Us Apart - Joy Division


----------



## hippygirl

*Love* Hurts - Nazareth


----------



## TRellis

"Is this *Love*?" - Bob Marley and the Wailers


----------



## wastedwages

What's Love Got To Do With It- Tina Turner


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*What's* Your Name? - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Farmer Dave

*What's Your Name* - Don & Juan

*****


----------



## TRellis

"*What's* in a *name*" - Late Night Alumni


----------



## hippygirl

The *Name* Game - Shirley Ellis


----------



## Sanza

What's Your Mamas' *Name* - Tanya Tucker


----------



## trulytricia

*Mama *Said - The Shirelles


----------



## Sanza

*Mama* Told Me Not To Come - 3 Dog Night


----------



## TRellis

"Somebody *told me*" - Eurythmics


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Somebody* to Love - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## trulytricia

To *Love* Somebody - The Bee Gees


----------



## Sanza

One Precious *Love* - Prairie Oyster


----------



## trulytricia

*One* Moment in Time - Whitney Houston


----------



## TRellis

"Even *in* the quietest *moment*s" - Supertramp


----------



## bugstabber

*Super* Freak - Rick James


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Sonshine *Super*man - Donovan


----------



## Sanza

Jesus Christ *Super*star - Murray Head


----------



## littlelad

*Jesus *Doesn't Want Me For A Sunbeam - Nirvana


----------



## TRellis

"Mercy, Mercy *me* / I *want* you" - Robert Palmer


----------



## trulytricia

Don't You *Want* Me - The Human League


----------



## SteveD(TX)

I *Want You* (She's So Heavy) - the Beatles


----------



## littlelad

*I Want You* - Kings Of Leon


----------



## trulytricia

Until *I* Met You -Manhattan Transfer


----------



## TRellis

"So *you *say" - *Manhattan Transfer*


----------



## littlelad

*Say* Hello, Wave Goodbye - Soft Cell


----------



## Sanza

*Hello* Walls - Faron Young


----------



## trulytricia

Forever *Young* - Bob Dylan


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Young* Girl - Gary Puckett and the Union Gap


----------



## TRellis

"Cinnamon *Girl*" - Neil *Young*


----------



## littlelad

Of The *Girl* - Pearl Jam


----------



## trulytricia

Mountain *Jam - *The Allman Brothers


----------



## bugstabber

Black Betty - Ram *Jam*


----------



## trulytricia

The Long *Black* Veil -The Chieftains


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Black* is *Black* - Los Bravos


----------



## littlelad

*Black* Hole Sun - Soundgarden


----------



## trulytricia

*Sound* and Vision - David Bowie


----------



## littlelad

*Sound*s Of Silence - Simon *&* Garfunkel


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Silence* Is Golden - Tremeloes

*****


----------



## trulytricia

*Gold*en Years - David Bowie


----------



## littlelad

Next *Year* - Foo Fighters


----------



## TRellis

"The girls *next *door" - Pat Metheny


----------



## bugstabber

And *the Girls* Sing - Monc


----------



## trulytricia

Moon*dance* - Van Morrison


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Since a post was deleted by a mod, going back to the previous post:

*And *Your Bird Can *Sing*- the Beatles


----------



## trulytricia

Do You Hear the People *Sing - *. Les Miserables _Cast_


----------



## TRellis

SteveD(TX) said:


> Since a post was deleted by a mod


One has to be really twisted to get a post deleted in this thread.....


"*Do you* feel like we *do*" - Peter Frampton


----------



## littlelad

*Do* They Know It's Christmas - Band Aid


----------



## trulytricia

I Want to *Know* What Love Is - Foreigner


----------



## TRellis

"*I know what I* like" - Genesis


----------



## trulytricia

*I* Can't Go For That [No Can Do] - Hall and Oates


----------



## SteveD(TX)

You *Can't* Do *That* - the Beatles


----------



## littlelad

*You Can't* Always Get What *You* Want - *The* Rolling Stones


----------



## trulytricia

I'll Take *You* There - The Staple Singers


----------



## TRellis

"*I'll* Stand by *You*" - *The *Pretenders


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Stand* - Sly and the Family Stone


----------



## trulytricia

Dance to the Music - Sly and the *Family *Stone


----------



## littlelad

*Music* Non Stop - Kraftwerk


----------



## TRellis

"Can't *stop *the *music*" - Village People



****"Kometenmelodie" ist mein Lieblingslied aus Kraftwerk.*****


----------



## trulytricia

Why *Can't* We be Friends - War


----------



## bugstabber

*Friend* is a Four Letter Word - Cake


----------



## Sanza

You're My Best *Friend* - Don Williams


----------



## TRellis

*"You're my best friend"* - Queen


----------



## trulytricia

Have *Your*self a Merry Little Christmas - Judy Garland


----------



## littlelad

Let Me Sleep (It's *Christmas* Time) - Pearl Jam


----------



## trulytricia

*Christmas *Song -Jethro Tull


----------



## TRellis

"*Song*s from the Wood" - *Jethro Tull*


----------



## littlelad

Girl *From The* North Country - Eddie Vedder (Bob Dylan Cover)


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*The Girl From* Ipanema - Astrud Gilberto


----------



## littlelad

Of *The Girl* - Pearl Jam


----------



## trulytricia

Carol *Of* the Bells[for twelve cellos] - The Piano Guys


----------



## Sanza

Silver *Bells* -Bing Crosby


----------



## Farmer Dave

Italian Christmas *Bells* - The Frank Petty Trio (1951)

*****


----------



## trulytricia

*Christmas* Eve in Sarajevo | Trans-Siberian Orchestra


----------



## littlelad

Happy *Xmas* (War Is Over) - John Lennon


----------



## trulytricia

Love not *War - *Joe Cocker


----------



## littlelad

trulytricia said:


> Love not *War - *Joe Cocker


Well chosen! R.I.P. Joe!

Masters Of *War* - Bob Dylan


----------



## trulytricia

Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas - *Bob *Dylan


----------



## TRellis

"*Christmas *Canon" - Trans-Siberian Orchestra


----------



## trulytricia

Game of Thrones - New York Philharmonic *Orchestra*


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Game of* Love - Wayne Fontana and the Mindbenders


----------



## Farmer Dave

Hello Heartache, Goodbye *Love* - Little Peggy March

*****


----------



## trulytricia

I Truly Understand That You *Love* Another Man - Carolina Chocolate Drops


----------



## TRellis

"*I*'m Still in *Love* with *You*" - Al Green


----------



## Sanza

She Thinks I *Still *Care - George Jones


----------



## littlelad

*She* Drives Me Crazy - Fine Young Cannibals


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Crazy* - Patsy Cline


----------



## TRellis

"*Crazy*" - Seal


----------



## trulytricia

Grey *Seal - *Elton John


----------



## littlelad

Fade To *Grey* - Visage


----------



## trulytricia

Not *Fade* Away - The Crickets


----------



## Farmer Dave

I'm *Not* Your Steppin' Stone - Monkees

*****


----------



## littlelad

*Not* For _You_ - Pearl Jam


----------



## Sanza

Lonely But Only *For You* - K.T. Oslin


----------



## bugstabber

Here *for You* - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## littlelad

Right *Here* Right Now - Jesus Jones


----------



## bugstabber

Personal *Jesus* - Depeche Mode


----------



## littlelad

*Jesus* Doesn't Want Me For A Sunbeam - Nirvana


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Jesus* is Just Alright - the Doobie Brothers


----------



## littlelad

*Just * Breathe - Pearl Jam


----------



## trulytricia

*Breathe -* Anna Nalick


----------



## Sanza

Call Me - *Anna* Vissi


----------



## littlelad

You Can *Call Me* Al - Paul Simon


----------



## trulytricia

Why Don't *You* Do Right - Lil Green


----------



## bugstabber

Three Little Pigs - *Green* Jelly


----------



## littlelad

*Green* Disease - Pearl Jam


----------



## Vahomesteaders

Time of our lives - Green day.


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Time of* the Season - the Zombies


----------



## trulytricia

Walk Like a Man - The Four *Season*s


----------



## littlelad

*Walk* With Me - Pearl Jam


----------



## TRellis

"Ride with me" - Steppenwolf


----------



## littlelad

*Ride*rs On The Storm - The Doors


----------



## Sanza

Ghost* Riders* In *The* Sky - Johnny Cash


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Sky* Pilot - Eric Burdon and the Animals


----------



## littlelad

I Will Give You Everything - *Sky*diggers


----------



## littlelad

:rock: Is anyone coming out to play?!


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Everything* Is Beautiful - Ray Stevens

*****


----------



## littlelad

You Are The *Everything* - REM


----------



## trulytricia

When I Get My Hands On *You* - Marcus Mumford


----------



## littlelad

*When I* See *You* Smile - Bad English


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Smile* Away - Paul McCartney and Wings


----------



## littlelad

Gouge *Away* - The Pixies


----------



## trulytricia

Come *Away* to the Water - Moroon 5


----------



## littlelad

*Come *As You Are - Nirvana


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Come* Together - the Beatles


----------



## trulytricia

Let's Work *Together *- Canned Heat


----------



## littlelad

*Let's Work* - Mick Jagger


----------



## trulytricia

*Work*ing Man - Rita MacNeil


----------



## littlelad

*Man *Of The Hour - Pearl Jam


----------



## SteveD(TX)

My Dark *Hour* - Steve Miller Band


----------



## littlelad

*My* Father's Son - Pearl Jam


----------



## Farmer Dave

Color Him *Father* - Winstons

*****


----------



## Sanza

I Will Follow *Him* - Peggy March


----------



## trulytricia

*March* Out of the Darkness - Papa Roach


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Reach *Out of the Darkness* - Friend and Lover


----------



## littlelad

*Out Of The Dark* (Into *The *Light) - Falco


----------



## bugstabber

I Will Follow You into *the Dark* - Death Cab for Cutie


----------



## littlelad

*Dark *Star - Grateful Dead


----------



## SteveD(TX)

So You Want to be a Rock 'N Roll *Star* - the Byrds


----------



## trulytricia

Who Are *You* For - Sharon Murphy


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Who Are You? *- the* Who*


----------



## Sanza

*Who* The _?_ Is Alice - Dr Hook


----------



## littlelad

*Who* You Are - Pearl Jam


----------



## trulytricia

String of *Pearls* - Rhiannon Giddens and Laurelyn Dosset


----------



## littlelad

*Of* The Girl - *Pearl* Jam


----------



## trulytricia

Country *Girl* - Carolina Chocolate Drops


----------



## littlelad

*Country* House - Blur


----------



## trulytricia

Red *House* - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## littlelad

Burning Down The *House* - Talking Heads


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Down* In *The* Boondocks - Billy Joe Royal


----------



## gran26

*Sunday Morning Coming Down- Kris Kristofferson
*


----------



## trulytricia

*Comin'* Down - Dave McGraw and Mandy Fer


----------



## littlelad

*Down* All The Days - The Pogues


----------



## bugstabber

*The* Big Come *Down* - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## littlelad

*Come* As You Are - Nirvana


----------



## trulytricia

If We've Ever Needed *You* - Casting Crowns


----------



## littlelad

*Need You* Tonight - INXS


----------



## bugstabber

*Need You* Around - Smoking Popes


----------



## littlelad

*Around* The Bend - Pearl Jam


----------



## trulytricia

A Fathers Love, *The *Only Way He Knew How - High Valley


----------



## littlelad

My* Father's* Son - Pearl Jam


----------



## trulytricia

Dance With *My Father* - Luther Vandross


----------



## littlelad

*Danc*ing *With* *My*self - Billy Idol


----------



## bugstabber

*Dancing* Machine - the Jackson 5


----------



## trulytricia

The Glory of Love - The *Five* Keys


----------



## Sanza

*The* Game *Of Love* - Wayne Fontana and the Mindbenders


----------



## littlelad

*The* Miracle *Of Love - The* Eurythmics


----------



## mreynolds

*The miracle* of Joey Ramone U2


----------



## bugstabber

*Miracle *Mile - Cold War Kids


----------



## littlelad

I Believe In *Miracle*s -Ramones


----------



## bugstabber

*Miracle *of the Land - Native Rhythms


----------



## littlelad

*Of The* Girl - Pearl Jam


----------



## bugstabber

Land* of the* Living - Bush


----------



## trulytricia

To *the* Sky - Benji Jackson


----------



## bugstabber

Lights in *the Sky *- Nine Inch Nails


----------



## littlelad

Low *Light* - Pearl Jam


----------



## bugstabber

*Light *Up My Room - Bare Naked Ladies


----------



## Sanza

You *Light Up My*Life - Debby Boone


----------



## bugstabber

Put a *Light *On - Generationals


----------



## littlelad

Shine *On* - The House Of Love


----------



## trulytricia

Whole Lot of *Lov*ing -Sharon Murphy


----------



## bugstabber

*Whole Lot*ta Love - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Sanza

*Whole Lotta* Shakin' Goin' On - Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## bugstabber

Ache for You - Ben *Lee*


----------



## Farmer Dave

I Saw Linda Yesterday - Dickey *Lee*


----------



## bugstabber

Good Blood - AM & Shawn *Lee*


----------



## Sanza

Looking For Love - Johnny *Lee*


----------



## Farmer Dave

Ballad Of A Teenage Queen - *Johnny* Cash


----------



## littlelad

Smells Like *Teen* Spirit - Nirvana


----------



## Farmer Dave

I've Got A Line On You - *Spirit*


----------



## bugstabber

All That *I've* Got - Mitten


----------



## Farmer Dave

*All* These Things - Uniques


----------



## bugstabber

At the Heart of it *All* - Nine Inch Nails


----------

